# Problème d'installation sur le iPhone SDK 3.1.3



## Dodge (14 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai téléchargé et installé le fichier suivant : iphone_sdk_3.1.3_with_xcode_3.1.4__leopard__9m2809a

sur un iMac avec Snow Leopard, pas de customisation particulière. 

Vers la fin de l'installation, j'obtiens 3 alertes de ce type : 
_L'extension système "/System/Library/Extensions/PACESupport.kext" n'a pas été installé correctement et ne peut pas être utilisé. Essayez de le réinstaller ou adressez à votre revendeur pour une mise à jour._

Déjà le code s'est installé dans le répertoire .XCode, j'ai cru comprendre que normalement il devrait être dans /Developper/.
J'ai réussi à faire un tutoriel sur le iPhone Simulator qui marche, donc je serai tenté de dire que l'installation s'est bien déroulée.
L'ennui vient quand je veux utiliser gcc pour une compilation extérieure à Xcode. si je tape :
whereis gcc, il ne me répond rien du tout, il me renvoie l'invite.

si je lance une compilation, il me dit qu'il ne trouve pas gcc. 

C'est la seconde fois que j'ai un problème d'écriture dans mes répertoires Library, la première fois c'était pour l'installation de l'extension de Textmate. Par ailleurs, mes applications fonctionnent bien, et je n'ai pas de souci apparent autre que les écritures dans Library.

On m'a dit de réparer les autorisations avec l'utilitaire de disque, ce que j'ai fait, j'ai relancé l'installation, mais les mêmes erreurs sont survenues. 

J'ai besoin de gcc pour installer sqlite3 (pour l'utiliser avec Rails). Je pourrais essayer d'installer gcc à part, mais ca ferait doublon avec Xcode, je suis pas sur que ca marcherait mieux. C'est pourquoi je sollicite votre conseil. Je suis encore débutant en maintenance de mac, expliquez lentement merci


----------



## ntx (14 Février 2010)

gcc est installé dans /usr/bin (c'est l'emplacement donné par which) et dans /Developer/usr/bin.
Si ce n'est pas le cas, recommence ton installation des outils de développement.


----------



## Dodge (14 Février 2010)

Je n'ai pas de répertoire Developper. je n'ai qu'un répertoire .Xcode (caché donc) dans lequel j'ai bien usr/bin/gcc. J'ai tenté l'installation 4 ou 5 fois, donc la dernière après réparation des autorisations, mais rien ne change.


----------



## ntx (14 Février 2010)

Installe d'abord les "vrais" outils de développement à partir de ton DVD de Mac OSX ou du site développeur d'Apple.


----------



## Dodge (14 Février 2010)

j'ai eu les mêmes messages d'erreur, mais cette fois gcc est bien compilé. J'ai pu installer sqlite3.

merci 

pour cette histoire d'extension du kernel qui veut pas s'installer, ca doit me préoccuper ?


----------



## ntx (14 Février 2010)

Dodge a dit:


> pour cette histoire d'extension du kernel qui veut pas s'installer, ca doit me préoccuper ?


Une rapide recherche sur Google semble montrer que ça n'a rien à voir avec Xcode.


----------

